# Roman Catholic Graveyard, Caister Road , Gt Yarmouth.



## Black Shuck (Feb 11, 2010)

Just across the Road from the Pillbox, this is Yarmouths Roman Catholic Burial Ground, a quick explore before the sun went down!


----------



## angel81000 (Feb 11, 2010)

What are some of the dates on these graves? Gotta know how long it took to look like this. 
Nice work!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 11, 2010)

Blimey, that's been left a while! Looks in the first pic that there's a tended area, and an unkempt area? 
Great pics as always BS!


----------



## wagg20 (Feb 11, 2010)

I remember the chapel that once stood at the end of the path in the first shot; must be at least 20 years ago.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 11, 2010)

angel81000 said:


> What are some of the dates on these graves? Gotta know how long it took to look like this.
> Nice work!



Angel funnily enough the Earliest I could find was 1870. Hope that helps.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 11, 2010)

UrbanX said:


> Blimey, that's been left a while! Looks in the first pic that there's a tended area, and an unkempt area?
> Great pics as always BS!



The front part is still well not quite live is it!!! The older area backs onto the Golf Course.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 11, 2010)

wagg20 said:


> I remember the chapel that once stood at the end of the path in the first shot; must be at least 20 years ago.



Yeah your right there Wagg it was a good 20 years ago at least. I do like a Graveyard or an Ossuary.


----------



## Labb (Feb 11, 2010)

I have passed this location many times on my way to Gt. Yarmouth, but I have no idea what kind of graveyard it was. Great find. Good pictures.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 11, 2010)

Labb said:


> I have passed this location many times on my way to Gt. Yarmouth, but I have no idea what kind of graveyard it was. Great find. Good pictures.



Thanks Labb its only about 5 mins away from where I live!


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> Angel funnily enough the Earliest I could find was 1870. Hope that helps.



HISTORICAL NERD WARNING - I am about to make myself look extremely sad!!!

It is highly unlikely that there would be any graves dated pre 1870, as Catholics were not emancipated in Britain (i.e. it was illegal to be a Catholic) until the late 1840's and most communities did not have a Catholic church until the 1860's. To put this into perspective, Westminster Cathedral was not even started on until 1895, so with graves from 1870, this is a real piece of British Catholic history!!

Apologies for historical nerd moment

GDZ


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 12, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> HISTORICAL NERD WARNING - I am about to make myself look extremely sad!!!
> 
> It is highly unlikely that there would be any graves dated pre 1870, as Catholics were not emancipated in Britain (i.e. it was illegal to be a Catholic) until the late 1840's and most communities did not have a Catholic church until the 1860's. To put this into perspective, Westminster Cathedral was not even started on until 1895, so with graves from 1870, this is a real piece of British Catholic history!!
> 
> ...



Your ok Godzilla but there were definetly some going back to that date. I will go and take some close ups!!


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 12, 2010)

well captured,nice shots,i remember passing this place when i was in the area


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 12, 2010)

Blimey, that's well overgrown! Nice find and pics, Shucky. Love it.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 12, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Blimey, that's well overgrown! Nice find and pics, Shucky. Love it.



Thanks Foxy, Overgrown but lovely!! I actually found the place quite calming.


----------



## Coal Cutter (Feb 15, 2010)

Just noticed this matey. Very nice. I do love a knackered grave yard. Took my lass on our first five dates to different graveyards likt this. Its odd because some of the script on the tombs here are more in the 18th century style. Very nice Shuckster


----------



## NobodyGirl (Feb 16, 2010)

I likes!! shame its been forgotton about like that tho. But I love how natures taking over!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 17, 2010)

Coal Cutter said:


> Just noticed this matey. Very nice. I do love a knackered grave yard. Took my lass on our first five dates to different graveyards likt this. Its odd because some of the script on the tombs here are more in the 18th century style. Very nice Shuckster


Thanks maye I do love old churches and Grave Yards.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 17, 2010)

NobodyGirl said:


> I likes!! shame its been forgotton about like that tho. But I love how natures taking over!



The front part of the Graveyard is still used but this older part was seriously being reclaimed by Mother Nature.


----------

